# Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben



## Frank 69 (11. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Teichfreunde

Hab mal eine Frage mein Ufergraben ist ca 40 - 50 cm tief, ich möchte da __ Rohrkolben und Riesenhechtkraut in 90L Mörtelkisten einsetzen. Riesenhechtkraut sollte auf 40cm tiefe stehen 
wenn ich aber nun den Graben mit Erde fülle dann wäre das Rhk ja 40 cm unter der Erde, wäre es da angebracht in die Mörtelkisten nicht soviel Erde einzufüllen. 
Danke im voraus für die Antworten.


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hi Frank,

mein RHK ist auf ca. 30 cm Tiefe



 (am rechten Bildrand zu finden )

willst du das schöne RHK wirklich im Kübel einsperren  so schnell wächst das auch ned. 

Für den __ Rohrkolben (Typha latifolia) ist das schon sinnvoll, die wachsen sonst wo sie wollen 

Wenn du im Ufergraben auch mal ein paar Pfützen lässt wäre das für die Pflanzenvielfalt bestimmt von Vorteil (nicht komplett mit Erde/Lehm ausfüllen)


----------



## Annett (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Frank.

Ich hatte auch im Ufergraben einen Bereich gelassen, der wie eine Art Miniteich war. 
Dort stand u.a. das Riesenhechtkraut. Leider hat es einen Winter nicht überlebt... war wohl immer noch nicht tief genug. 

Damit es frostfrei steht, muss es nicht 40 cm im Substrat stehen, sondern es soll 30 bis 40 cm Wasser über den Wurzeln haben, damit die nicht erfrieren!
__ Rohrkolben ist generell recht wanderfreudig und kommt dank Samen bei mir von ganz allein in den Ufergraben. Ich habe das Ausreisen mittlerweile ein wenig aufgegeben. Ich würde den da gar nicht freiwillig einsetzen. 
Schau mal in meinen zweiten Teichbau... da siehst Du auch den Ufergraben mit "Loch".


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Riesenhechtkraut ist bei uns nicht sicher winterhart. Alle paar Jahre kommt ein Winter mit Extremtemperaturen und das war es dann mit dem Riesenhechtkraut. Aus diesem Grund überwintern wir immer ein paar Pflanzen davon im Gewächshaus damit wir mit diesen den Bestand im Notfall neu aufbauen können. Die Pflanze ist aber so schön, dass sich der Aufwand lohnt.


----------



## Frank 69 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Moin 

Danke für die Antworten.

Mitch ich wollte auch nicht alles auf eine höhe auffüllen. Werde das RHK dann doch lieber frei einpflanzen. Hab mal ne Skizze von meinen Vorstellungen gemacht.

Sorry falsches Bild lade es nochmal hoch.

Pos 1 Da sollen __ Rohrkolben in die Kübel 
Pos 2 Riesenhechtkraut
Rot Mörtelkübel
Blau Substrat 

Es müsste doch gehen das ich von der höhe der Mörtelkästen schräg zur mitte der Ufergraben mit dem Substrat auf ca 10 -15 cm runter gehe. Da hätte ich dann auch verschieden Tiefe Pflanzzonen.

Annett ich hab schon viel über Rohrkolben hier gelesen bin da auch gemischter Gefühle aber ich brauch da Sichtschutz. ich hoffe das ich sie im Zaum halten kann.

Werner da gebe ich dir völlig Recht das sich der Aufwand lohnt ist wirklich eine sehr schöne Pflanze, und wenn sie es mal nicht schafft muss ich mir halt ne neue Kaufen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Frank, 
warum setzt Du nicht den __ Rohrkolben ausserhalb des Ufergrabens, vor dem Zaun in
Wannen?
Platz genug hättest Du ja noch, vor allem hast Du dann im Ufergraben noch Platz für andere
Pflanzen.
Ich würde einfach 3 oder 4 Mauererwannen vor dem Zaun ebenerdig eingraben.

LG Markus


----------



## Frank 69 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*


----------



## Frank 69 (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Markus 

die müsste ich dann immer Giesen und ich bräuchte Sichtschutz in der Runden Form

Anhang anzeigen 99690

Dahinter sollen noch 1-2 Fargiesien hin.


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Frank.

Der letzte Anhang geht irgendwie nicht. 
Statt __ Rohrkolben könntest Du auch Riesenchinaschilf als Sichtschutz pflanzen. Eine Wurzelsperre, mindestens auf der Teichseite, wäre zu empfehlen...


----------



## Frank 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett

Es geht um den hinteren bereich des Bildes, wollte da halt __ Rohrkolben und Reisenhechtkraut pflanzen und dann in den offenen Stellen noch 1-2 Fargesien auf die Wiese setzen.

 

Reisenchinaschilf wäre auch eine alternative aber ich hab erstmal  keine Lust mehr zu Buddeln wegen Rizonomsperre.


----------



## Annett (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Frank.

Ich empfinde den Ufergraben absichtlich so großzügig mit __ Rohrkolben zu bepflanzen irgendwie Verschwendung.  Schließlich schafft man da ein Milieu am Teichrand, dass man sonst nur selten im Teich hat, ohne grünes Wasser oder Fadenalgen zu bekommen.

Wenn Du das mit den Mörtelkübeln gut ausführst, wird er sich sicherlich nicht so arg ausbreiten, wie ohne. 
Wie heißt es so schön?
"Des Menschen Wille, ist sein Himmelreich." 
Im Endeffekt ist es Dein Teich und das Ergebnis muss Dir gefallen.


----------



## Frank 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Annett

Ich will natürlich nicht nur die großen Pflanzen in den Ufergraben setzen, er soll in allen höhen und mit vielfalt bepflanzt werden, aber der Sichtschutz ist mir halt ein wenig wichtig.


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Frank,
mein Riesenhechtkraut ist mir auch schon mal im Winter eingegangen.

Anstatt der Kübel mit Erde, würde ich eher "Bäckerkisten" mit Kies, Sand, Blähton... nehmen.
Erde geht gar nicht, wenn man kein total grünes Wasser haben will. (Ich habe das schon getestet )
Die Pflanzen stehen bei mir nun ohne oder nur mit Kies/Blähton im Wasser.
Die sollen sich ja die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen und nicht aus der Erde.


----------



## Frank 69 (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Jörg 

Im Teich kommt alles nur in 0-4 mm Kies mit Lehm es geht um den Ufergraben geplant ist Mutterboden und oben drauf Blumenerde.


----------



## Joerg (13. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Frank,
Kies ist in Ordnung.  
Lehm nehme ich nun auch mit Sand nur für die Seerose.

Mutterboden oder Blumenerde (Auch Teichpflanzenerde) nie mehr.
So grün möchtest du es im Teich dann auch nicht haben. 

Ich dachte auch mal die armen Pflanzen brauchen ja Erde.
Das war ein Trugschluss.  
Die holen sich schon das was sie brauchen aus dem Wasser.

Bevor du das machst, frag bei Werner (Nymphaion) mal nach.


----------



## Piddel (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*



Frank 69 schrieb:


> Reisenchinaschilf wäre auch eine alternative aber ich hab erstmal  keine Lust mehr zu Buddeln wegen Rizonomsperre.



Moin Frank,
wirst doch nicht etwa schlapp machen.... ...die paar Schippen noch oder später.

Könnte mir einen "__ Schilf-Hintergrund" als Sichtschutz sehr gut vorstellen - hätte auch mehr Teichfeeling. Ich werde bei meinem Anbau auch __ Rohrkolben im Teich mit Mörtelkisten ( Bäckerkisten wären natürlich besser aber woher nehmen ) setzen und evtl. befiltern. Rechts und links am Teichrandende kommt China-Schilf in Maurerbütten gesetzt.

Schönes ( arbeitfreies ? - wohl kaum  ) Wochenende wünscht
Peter


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Moin Jörg





Joerg schrieb:


> Mutterboden oder Blumenerde (Auch Teichpflanzenerde) nie mehr.
> So grün möchtest du es im Teich dann auch nicht haben.
> 
> Ich dachte auch mal die armen Pflanzen brauchen ja Erde.
> ...



Bitte sei so gut, und lies mal in den Fachbeiträgen oder bei NG, was genau ein Ufergraben ist. 

Ufergräben gehören voller Mutterboden (Keine Teicherde! *Keine Blumenerde!* Kein Organisches Material!), sind nur über die Ufermatte mit dem Teich verbunden und tragen bei richtigem Anlegen (Niveau, Überläufe) auch keine Nährstoffe in den Teich, weil sie das Wasser kontinuierlich vom Teich abziehen. Sie sind ein gewünscht nährstoffreiches Feuchtbeet(oder eben auch mit Wasserüberstau), in welchem man nährstoffhungrige Pflanzen setzen kann, die im Teich nur mickern/eingehen würden.
Bäckerkisten sind etwas für einen Bodenfilter/Pflanzenfilter. In einem Ufergraben bringen die rein gar nix, da die Pflanzen durch die Löcher durchwurzeln und dann mit der umliegenden Erde einen Klumpen bilden würden, den keiner mehr ohne Gewalt heraus bekommt.


----------



## Frank 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Moin Ihr Lieben

Jörg wie ich schon beschrieben hab, es kommt mir keine Erde in den Teich ich spüle sogar die Pflanzerde der Pflanzen vorher ab, hab das mit Nährstoff arm und reich schon verinnerlicht.

Peter schlapp noch nicht aber so langsam zahl ich an meinen Körper zurück der rechte Elenenbogen will nicht mehr so wie ich möchte  Aber ich will nicht jammern weiter gehts und die Umgebungsgestaltung hat auch noch ein wenig Zeit.

Annett also keine Schicht Blumenerde auf den Mutterboden im Graben, dachte wegen der Nährstoffe wäre das besser. Im Fachbericht Ufergraben und Uferwall hier im Forum schreibt StefanS das man da Humus und Pflanzerde einfüllen kann und sogar Düngen ist von Vorteil. Es soll ja ein reiner Pflanz- und kein Filtergraben werden.


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hallo Frank.

Ich habe den Fachbeitrag jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber jegliches organisches Material wird Dir durch den Luftabschluss anfangen zu gammeln und das macht die Pflanzenwurzeln kaputt. 
Schlichtweg den Mutterboden, den Du beim Teich ausheben (hoffentlich) erhalten hast, dort wieder einbringen. Wir hatten zu wenig brauchbaren Mutterboden an der Teichbaustelle und haben dann notgedrungen zugekauft. 

Gegen zusätzliches Düngen (mineralisch) ist m.M.n. nichts einzuwenden. Aber guter Mutterboden macht das eigentlich in den ersten Jahren völlig überflüssig - so meine Erfahrung. 
Übrigens kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass __ Rohrkolben so dicht und hoch wachsen sollen wie Riesenchinaschilf. Lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## Frank 69 (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzkübel im Ufergraben*

Hi Annett

Das mit dem gammeln leuchtet mir ein, also keine Blumenerde um so besser (günstiger), hab noch 3 Große berge Mutterboden hab nähmlich alles aufgehoben  muss ja noch viel ausgleichen und mein Schatz (mal großes Lob für Ihre gedult mit mir) bekommt ja auch noch ihr Hochbeet. Riesenchinaschilf deckt natürlich besser ab, deshalb will ich erstmal schauen wie alles wächst und dann im nachhinein ihm Hintergrund große Pflanzen ausserhalb des Teiches setzen, Riesenchinaschilf ist da auch in der engeren Auswahl.

So muss jetzt erstmal auf Arbeit.....


----------

